
Old Usenet - agiacalone
http://olduse.net/
======
agiacalone
I'm saddened at the lack of modern Usenet clients. I still use slrn (which
isn't bad, honestly) to browse Usenet from time to time, but I have yet to
find a suitable replacement that utilizes modern GUIs.

